# Never thinks of my feelings...



## xox (Jul 19, 2011)

My husband and I just got into an argument and I need to be able to see this clearly.

Last week, we found out his brother and family would be coming into town to see us this week. I wasn't prepared, but got to cleaning (my house is clean, but I like to do a 'spring' clean when I know family will be in town). Reorganizing cabinets, washing curtains, wiping down walls etc. Last week was spent cleaning nearly everyday.

His mom calls and apparently they made the decision that the whole family would be staying in our small 1400 sq foot home. They are all on the bigger side, so we knew we would be cramped. I was worried about how we would feed them, his mom assured that she would be cooking all the meals. I was skeptical but went along with it.

Just as I suspected, they ate breakfast at my house nearly everyday, and I cooked a full meal for them all one night. They left today and my cabinets are nearly bear.

On top of that, H worked all week and I was the one here when they woke up. H's brother has 2 boys, one 16 the other 13. Both were weirdly standoffish. The 13 year old would look right at you when you asked a question and not answer. They were annoying the whole time, (weird family) stomping around - they are all bigger and not used to having to be quiet for children's naps. Little things really irritated me like breathing loudly, sucking pop from a barely open can, eating loudly with there mouth open, not wanting to get out and do, just sitting around being bored. I think the fact it was all thrown on me as my responsibility made me upset and everything else just added to.

Anyhow, they left this morning, H had planned that we would go to the outlet mall today which is about 65 miles from here but he wouldn't ask his mom to watch the kids because she's been watching his step brother and step sisters kids all week. I thought it was understood I would have a break after his family left and it's so hard to shop with a 1 year old and ROUDY 4 year old who loves running off.

I feel like he isn't considering my feelings, I really needed a break today. I got mad that he wouldn't even ask his mom to watch them. It came up, she said she would watch my son the 4 year old and he said aren't you burned out from watching the other kids all week? She said your right I will take him next week. I guess it just makes me mad because she's watched the step children all week long and because of that she won't watch my children. 

To be clear I have no problem with step children, in fact WE (my husband and me and his wife) are the step children in the family. While everyone else is given cars, houses, lawn tractors, etc which by the way I have a really hard time with, we get nothing so I guess I feel the perk should be a little partiality from his mom.

Instead he yells at me, saying I never have anything nice to say about anyone, telling me all I do is sit around the house and if I want a job go get one and don't worry about who will care for the kids.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Stop waiting on your husband to speak up. You speak up. You ask. You have a voice let it be heard.


----------

